# My Parakeet Story



## Tohru1529 (Jan 14, 2014)

In October 8th 2013 I saw all different parakeet at petsmart. It kept on fly to me,so I thought it was a boy. On October 13,2013 I got my bird name it Oliver. For past 3 month I thought Oliver was a boy,when my bird turn 4 months old her cere start to change and confuse me all over the place. So then I said that it,it is a girl. Because it has white,light blue and light purple. And its still changing,on the bottom left of her cere it starting to turn white.
Here the photo.








Here her photo 









what do you think I am going to DNA just to be on the safe side.


----------



## fillip (Jan 10, 2014)

Does it not have a perch? Sitting in the bottom of the cage isn't normal for a parakeet if he has perches available. 

As for the gender some males get a purple/pink cere as well.
Does it chirp or make a more 'angry' sound, thats one way to find out. Only the males will sing (chirp)


----------



## Tohru1529 (Jan 14, 2014)

fillip said:


> Does it not have a perch? Sitting in the bottom of the cage isn't normal for a parakeet if he has perches available.
> 
> As for the gender some males get a purple/pink cere as well.
> Does it chirp or make a more 'angry' sound, thats one way to find out. Only the males will sing (chirp)


That not its cage that is a carrying cage, to take it to the vet. Yes It does make lots of angry sound, it chip not a lot. Its is also loud very loud.
Here its home


----------

